# Dummy Launcher



## upland1 (Nov 4, 2008)

Looking into buying a dummy launcher, possibly the retrieve-r-trainer kit, but would like some recommendations. Also, do you prefer the canvas over plastic dummies or is it a matter of being able to inject sent?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

up, they are a great investment IMO. The blanks come in color coded strengths; start with the weakest ones. I used both but like the oval plastic ones, although you can drip sent on either. The dog is going to go by the strongest sent which is the burned gunpowder residue left inside the dummy.

When you start, don't fire it by the dog. Move off well to the side as they are LOUD. You'll want ear protection yourself. I used hose clamps to fasten mine to an old gun stock as there is a bit of a kick on high charges.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of them. All it does is teaches the dog to mark an object that comes from you which is from their side. Invest in a winger like a Gunners Up Son of a Gun.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

It introduces the dog to the gun with an instant and positive stimulus. For any dog it teaches marking in a realistic setting versus having bird boys. If you use the oval dummy on the right ground it will bounce multiple times and give the dog a sent trail to unravel. If the wind is behind you and you use the higher charges the dummy sails out a longgggg ways. I shoot mine across the river, over shelterbelts, etc. What the launcher does that other methods can't is break the scent trail from man to dummy and make the dog mark and work.

My GWP Sam won't retrieve birds, but he will bring that dummy back from hell.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Dick if you use vaseline on the shaft of the launcher you can adjust the volume way down. You have to experiment with amounts to adjust the sounds.

as for scents you can just rub it in your armpit and get the same result :wink: bird scents are not necessary


----------

